# oil change question



## wutsup (Dec 10, 2005)

*got an oil change and added some additive problem*

ok i got my oil change today and then when i goy home with the engine warmed up already added some STP Oil Treatment. now when the engine is cold i check the dipstick and its over the maximun line.? is this bad or will the oil additive wear off later. before i added some of the oil additive it was in the normal range. and i did not add too much.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Typical STP is a pint container ... half a quart. Even if you added the WHOLE thing to a full crankcase, you'd probably be OK. 

If it is less than 1/4" high on the dipstick, I'd let it go and drive the car as-is. :asleep:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

don't worry about it. when I go to the track, I add an extra quart of oil to it. never had a problem.


----------



## wutsup (Dec 10, 2005)

ok thx for replying guys. i dont race or anything just driving to school and friends house and stuff. is it okay if it is little bit over 1/4 of an inch over the full line? i dont know it wasnt like thise before until i added not even 1/4 of STP Oil Treatment (its really thick like honey). should i drain a little bit of the oil out or just leave it as is. because i heard overfilling your crankcase can cause foaming in the crankshafts.


----------



## wutsup (Dec 10, 2005)

sorry for the new post but no one was replying to the other post. is it ok if it is a little over 1/4 of an inch over the full line on the dipstick? or will that cause foaming in the crankshaft and mess up my engine? and should i drain some oil to get it to the full line? it went over the full line after i added not even 1/4 quart of STP Oil Treatment. it's really thick like honey. so can someone give me advice on what i should do. thanks id appreciate it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm merging the threads. people don't live on this forum, so give us more than a couple of hours to reply to a post before signing off on it.


and read my first reply. I've run much more than that in these engines with no issues.


----------

